# Record Clavert Stevens Bench Plane no88



## llangatwgnedd (19 Jul 2004)

Ok now that the auction has ended, can any one tell me a bit more on this plane
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4312674207&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

*Edit.* I have re-edit as after 60 Days E Bay pictures goes off to die

http://premium.uploadit.org/Llangatwgnedd/c6_1.jpg

http://premium.uploadit.org/Llangatwgnedd/4d_1.jpg

and a much better picture
http://premium.uploadit.org/Llangatwgnedd/168.jpg


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

I have no idea about this plane but it looks interesting with its Norris adjuster.

I am grateful however for the link - I evidently haven't figured ebay out - I thought I was watching it for chisels and planes but your link goes to a place I haven't seen before!

One of these days, I wil read the instructions!


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

UK Woodworking post
Wood Central thread
'Tis all I know.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

Thank Gawd I did not see it before I read that!


----------



## bugbear (20 Jul 2004)

http://nika.frontier.iarc.uaf.edu/~...html?message_id=96769&submit_thread=1#message
http://nika.frontier.iarc.uaf.edu/~...html?message_id=54807&submit_thread=1#message


"Calvert" is such a rare word, make a good search term

BugBear (Bwa-hah-hah)


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2004)

What ho, BB. Welcome to another Mad House.  Funny, I thought it'd be the router-to-trim-tenons tip that'd bring you out. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (20 Jul 2004)

Welcome aboard Bugbear!
And cheers for the links.
regards,
Philly


----------



## bugbear (21 Jul 2004)

_Funny, I thought it'd be the router-to-trim-tenons tip that'd bring you out._

I sometimes think you've read every post I've ever made, oh plane-reviewess.

BugBear (who's posted a lot)


----------



## Alf (21 Jul 2004)

bugbear":17gf2j7m said:


> I sometimes think you've read every post I've ever made, oh plane-reviewess.


Well it's usually easier to search for a search you've already done than search from scratch... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (21 Jul 2004)

Hey Bugbear,
Does this mean David Charlesworth will start lurking here as well?   
cheers,
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jul 2004)

Hi Sawdust Producer - You asked for it so here it is..........

The Calvert Stevens CS 88 is a Heavy Smoothing Plane, the size of a Record or Stanley Bailey 4 1/2 but somewhat heavier than these planes, weighing in at a little over 5 and 3/4 lbs.

It was designed by Martin Calvert & Mel Stevens and produced and marketed for them by Record - Marples in 1988/89. Their design incorporates a Norris Style Adjuster giving very accurate lateral and vertical adjustment of the Cutting Iron, a Stay Set Cap Iron with Laminated Cutting Iron, a Heavy Duty Gunmetal Lever Cap, Rosewood Low Style Knob and Rosewood Tote and a Unique Frog Adjusting Mechanism. The Body is cast in fine grey steel and is of a much heavier casting than the normal Stanley or Record 4 1/2. The colour of the japanning is a dark, almost British Racing Green. A limited number were produced for a very limited time and each one carries a unique number. This number is stamped into the body, underneath the handle. They are complimented by a Mahogany coloured, red lined wooden box.

When they were first on sale in 1988, if I remember correctly, the retail price was £135 although they could be bought for around the £99.99 mark from most of the big tool suppliers that advertised in the woodworking magazines, such as Axminster and Benmail etc. Oh! How I lusted after one but couldn't afford the hundred quid. A few years later, at the beginning of the '90s, when I did find myself with a spare £100, they had become scarcer, and the price shot up to £137.50, if you could find one. AAARRRGH !!! I couldn't afford it again. At that time, a Record or Stanley 4 1/2 could be purchased new for less than £30. I now have 2 CS 88s and one may get used occasionaly, whilst the other will remain on the shelf, resigned to a life of idleness and addoration.

All in all, the CS88 Plane is a remarkable piece of design and engineering combining the best in older design with new and is a great asset to those wishing to do fine cabinet work or high class joinery, although I reckon that most of them will have only tasted wood once and then been given pride of place in the centre of a displayed collection for they are works of art in their own right. 

This is entirely my own description and opinion. If I have omitted anything or got my figures wrong, then anyone out there who knows better, please do correct me.

All the best

Stanley-Miller 41 (Mike)


----------



## Alf (29 Jul 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Mike



Stanley-Miller 41":2t68n1ym said:


> All in all, the CS88 Plane is a remarkable piece of design and engineering combining the best in older design with new and is a great asset to those wishing to do fine cabinet work or high class joinery


Gosh. You're absolutely the first person I've come across who likes 'em! :shock: I've not tried one myself, but the impression I'd always got is "great idea, shame about the execution". Interesting.



Stanley-Miller 41":2t68n1ym said:


> WANTED ! ! ! ....... Stanley No. 41 - Miller's Patent Adjustable Plow ....... Also, Stanley Bailey No. 1


Okay, form an orderly line please... While we're at it I'll put in the request for the Falconer Plough... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Alf (29 Jul 2004)

Philly":1yrexx73 said:


> Hey Bugbear,
> Does this mean David Charlesworth will start lurking here as well?
> cheers,
> Philly


What's the phrase? "Many a true word spoken in jest"? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jul 2004)

Alf":23czriem said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mike
> 
> Gosh. You're absolutely the first person I've come across who likes 'em! :shock: I've not tried one myself, but the impression I'd always got is "great idea, shame about the execution". Interesting.
> 
> ...



Hi Alf,

thanks for the welcome and comments. 
I just visited your site for the first time and congratulations are in order. I like your Plough & Combi Pages. Haven't checked out the rest yet.

I'm surprised that I'm the first person you have come across that likes the CS88. I love the extra weight and the positive, fine adjustment. I have absolutely no problem removing the irons from the Norris style adjuster, as some users have experienced. Mine has a snug but not tight fit. The only bugbear (hey, didn't I see that word used elsewhere recently?), I have with it is the handle. My hand is a bit tight in there. Calvert and Stevens must've had smallish hands. Probably pushing too many pens and not enough planes.

OK, Do you want that Falconer in Rosewood or Ebony? I'll let you know as soon as one comes my way but don't hold your breath.  

All the best..............Mike.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Aug 2004)

Sawdust Producer":3me2e920 said:


> Ok now that the auction has ended, can any one tell me a bit more on this plane
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4312674207&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> *Edit.* I have re-edit as after 60 Days E Bay pictures goes off to die
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew, in case your interested, :roll: there's another one of these beauties on eBay at the moment (OK, "beauty is in the eye of the boardholder" as I read somewhere). It's at - :arrow: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=13874&item=6112266506&rd=1

Mike.


----------



## bugbear (9 Aug 2004)

Do you think the unusual grain direction in the tote is deliberate?

BugBear


----------



## Anonymous (9 Aug 2004)

bugbear":1rjdd8y9 said:


> Do you think the unusual grain direction in the tote is deliberate?
> 
> BugBear



Hi Bugbear........No. Looks like just a fluke. I have 2 of these and both have the grain in their totes running parralel to the sole.

Mike.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (26 Aug 2004)

Blimey,
they sure keep their value

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... RK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Anonymous (26 Aug 2004)

Sawdust Producer":3bpuxd2z said:


> Blimey,
> they sure keep their value
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... RK:MEWA:IT



They're a good investment if you you find one mint for under £200, and keep it that way. The only thing is, if you like it, you start looking for another one for using. Ouch! Another couple of hundred quid. Oh well, look at it as another contribution to the pension fund. They can always be sold on eBay on retirement.


----------

